# Just want to record from NTL



## darrenforward (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello Forum, I just simply want to record from NTL. I dont want the Tivo to change channels on the NTL box. I will do that my self.

But how do i tell the TIVO to use the SCART as a input for NTL, while still retaining the setup for TV over the aerial.

Not sure if thats very clear.


Thanks

Darren


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

you may need to rerun guided setup telling TiVo you have digital & aerial, then plug the NTL into the scart and use manual recordings


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you run guided set up for Digital cable it will also include the aerial channels for your postcode - just check them once it's done. To get Tivo to record from the SCART input you will have to set up manual recordings on a cable channel to get Tivo to select the SCART input.
It's really not that tough to get Tivo to control a cable box effectively and will make life easier in the long run - I'd do that even if your Tivo isn't subbed.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

darrenforward said:


> Hello Forum, I just simply want to record from NTL. I dont want the Tivo to change channels on the NTL box. I will do that my self.


But why don't you want to switch over to using the NTL box as your main program source though?? That would be the simple and logical way to approach things.

Of course you may have an early NTL box that the normal Tivo IR leads can't control or perhaps you don't have the IR leads too?

You can get the IR leads for nothing from www.tivo.co.uk customer service and they will also sell you the converter to control an NTL cable box for £30 or so. In the long run that would be much more sensible than soldiering on with just your aerial set up.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Darren,
I do not understand why you would want to do this. One of the difficulties that TiVo overcomes and the main reason I bought my TiVo was its ability to co-ordinate control of a remote digital source such as a NTL box with timed recording. When I realised TiVo was the only product that could do this I went out and bought two. To limit yourself by manually controlling the NTL box seems very strange unless you are recording from NTL archived material which you can do by anyway by manually recording channel 0 at the relevant date and time. In the end you hardly ever watch live TV and as a result can skip ads, pause to talk to the wife and explain the plot etc


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Changing the channels yourself will mean that you will end up changing channels mid-way through a TiVo recording - TiVo and the stb will become out-of-sync regarding channel numbers.

Do a serious issue but you can end up with recordings of different programmes to those listed in the 'now playing' screen.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just thought of the answers to these strange questions guys. I bet this Tivo box does not have a subscription.

Perhaps the original poster could clarify if that is the case?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

From what I understand subscription just means Tivo will work better - an unsubbed machine will still do manual timed recordings including channel changing on a cable box.
I originally got mine because cable couldn't schedule a timed recording more than 24 hours in advance - I saw the season pass etc. as a potentially interesting gimick.
After a day or so I bought a lifetime sub


----------



## darrenforward (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Pete, My box has a lifetime subscription.


I only want to record Discovery late at night so a man recording i thought would be easier and i dont have the IR Blaster ?

Hope that explains it.


Thanks

Darren


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

darrenforward said:


> Hi Pete, My box has a lifetime subscription.
> 
> I only want to record Discovery late at night so a man recording i thought would be easier and i dont have the IR Blaster ?


So what is your normal recording source on the Tivo then? Aerial only? Surely if you pay for NTL it would make sense to record programs from it as a regular thing including Channels 1 to 5. The Tivo IR leads are available from Tivo customer services free and they also still sell the NTL cable tv box IR converter for these cable boxes too or alternatively www.tivoland.com definitely sell them for £15 or something.

I still really can't figure out how you could have an NTL box and not be using it as your main program source for the Tivo?


----------

